# Can i put my 2 young cornsnakes together???



## ben2012 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, i have had Milo my male Amber Corn for a few months now and i recently got a female Butter Stripe Corn from the same breeding season but no exact d.o.b there of a similar size and i do have 2 seperate vivs for them but if i could put them together i would like them in together, also if i can put them together how do i stop them breeding too early? i have heard this can cause death?? advise please  :2thumb:


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't put them together during breeding season while they are immature. Feed them in separate areas. Follow these two pointers and you can house them together. I have a pair who have been co-housed for over 4 years with no problems.


----------



## ben2012 (Dec 20, 2011)

*thanks, can u narrow down when its breeding season?*

when exactly is breeding season please and what measures should i take to ensure i split them up at the right time and for a long enought period of time, many thanks :2thumb:


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

ben2012 said:


> when exactly is breeding season please and what measures should i take to ensure i split them up at the right time and for a long enought period of time, many thanks :2thumb:


In the wild the Corn Snake mating season is usually around March and up to May, so this is a good time to split them up. I'd give it til late May/ early July til you reintroduce them.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

TBH with all the hassle of moving them during breeding season/worry of breeding/ worry of possible cannibalism in snakes under a year............i would say just house seperately, they ahve no need to be housed together, they won't get lonely, if you have the vivs then its a no brainer imo


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

TEENY said:


> TBH with all the hassle of moving them during breeding season/worry of breeding/ worry of possible cannibalism in snakes under a year............i would say just house seperately, they ahve no need to be housed together, they won't get lonely, if you have the vivs then its a no brainer imo


This. Plus corns in artificial captive conditions can breed all year round if said conditions are right. Not worth the risk to your female.


----------



## Im a Ref (Apr 15, 2008)

my corns live with each other all year round but as soon as they have bed i do separate them..never had a problem with them living together


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The feeding separately point is worth reinforcing, if you do decide to keep them together: If they both grab opposite ends of the same mouse, one may not stop when he or she runs out of mouse and starts on snake!:gasp:

As Teeny says, if you have two vivs, why not use them?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

As every one else has said, it is certainly possible to keep corns together, but only if they are of breedable age, or are same sex animals.

There is no logical reason to cohabit immature male/female animals and 'separate during breeding season' as you need two enclosures for when they are being kept separate and there is a very high probability that they may breed 'out of season'.

Leave the cohabiting until they are old enough to breed.


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

I bought 2 together and housed them together as they were in the pet store. After one batch of unwanted eggs they have been seperated it aint affected them but its better really for me female who not gonna be harrassed during breeding season


----------

